# Bitch in heat question...



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

When a bitch goes in heat early, to synch cycles with another bitch, are they equally as fertile as when they are following their regular 6 month schedule? Anyone know?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

they sure are.....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Not generally.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Only one way to tell for sure, progesterone test. I agree with both statements made, yes & no. But most likely yes....


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

There is no real definite answer to the question and I almost didn't post. I have had dogs come in early and take, I have had more that come in with another not get pregnant but go back and cycle again at her normal time and get pregnant. Matter of fact, just had that happen. Wild Bills girls are all sisters. Two are littermate sisters that come in together and whelp, at the most, a day apart. The other sister came in with them, maybe 31/2 mo ago, She came in again about 3 weeks ago which is normal time. So, it can go either way, I just explained what I normally see.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Interesting! Especially about going in heat after another bitch and then again at usual time. I have not seen that in mine, at all. Just added a new bitch to the pack tho, so the next few months will be interesting, to see what they do...


----------

